# How to store thawed bloodworms?



## brittanybelike (Aug 8, 2010)

i recently bought my betta a pack of frozen cubed blood worms, I put one of the cubes in a cup of water to thaw and it instantly fell apart, I don't want to feed my fish ALL of them, how long before they go bad?

is there another way to go about storing thawed blood worms?


thanks!

-- right now they're still in the water, in a sealed container in the fridge. is this safe?


----------



## Kokonoko (Jul 28, 2010)

Well, while you wait on a more experienced response on this matter, I thought I heard on a similiar post that others store thier in athe fridge for a good months or so? Please don't quote me on that though >.<; I know its a fairly common question.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

I feed these to my fish. 
This is what I do:
Take ONE cube while frozen and remove from the package. 
Place the package back in the freezer. 
I take the frozen cube I removed and place it in a cup with a little bit of water and stir around until the desired amount of bloodworms separate from the cube. 
Then I remove the cube, put it in a ziploc bag and place in the freezer for next time. 
Hope I make sense!


----------



## LoveSGSE (Aug 2, 2010)

What I do is, Take a whole packet, which contains 11 cubes. Take all out, put in a container, defroze it for 30 mins before feeding. After feeding, put the container back to the freezer.


----------



## kimotion (Apr 26, 2010)

vilmarisv said:


> I feed these to my fish.
> This is what I do:
> Take ONE cube while frozen and remove from the package.
> Place the package back in the freezer.
> ...


I've been wondering how to do this too. That method is brilliant!


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

*blush* Thank you! 
I easily get at least 5 feedings for all my bettas per cube and have very little waste.


----------



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

Take 1 or 2 cube's put them in a small zip lock container not bag, small plastic container with a lid. What I use is the little round yellow plastic container butter comes in and it has a lid and add a little water. Let the whole cube thaw out and stir the cup every now and then, untill completly melted. Then take and give your fish what you want, and when your all done put the lid on and put it in the fridge untill next feeding and there is no thawing anything out or waiting.


----------



## kimotion (Apr 26, 2010)

FloridaBettas239 said:


> Take 1 or 2 cube's put them in a small zip lock container not bag, small plastic container with a lid. What I use is the little round yellow plastic container butter comes in and it has a lid and add a little water. Let the whole cube thaw out and stir the cup every now and then, untill completly melted. Then take and give your fish what you want, and when your all done put the lid on and put it in the fridge untill next feeding and there is no thawing anything out or waiting.


Would there be a danger that the leftovers would rot?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I leave my left over frozen food in the fridge for up to 3 days. After that I throw it out. Because I have so many fish I usually don't have any left over after a day or so.

If you only have one fish you can try cutting the frozen block in half and then putting half back in the freezer and the other half out to thaw.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I thaw them in tank water and store them in the fridge in a cup. Once my bloodworms aren't bright red anymore and start to turn like an ugly brownish, then I toss them. I think Jackie's right, seems like that's after the third day.


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

Treat thawed worms the same way you would treat raw meat that you just took out of the freezer to thaw. The same general rules apply--do not leave it out any longer than necessary, and do not re-freeze once you've thawed it out. 

Personally, I don't want to risk feeding my fish contaminated food, and outside the freezer small amounts of food can be compromised by bacteria fairly quickly. I never store it in the refrigerator or leave it out before feeding. I just take a cube, cut off what I need with a paring knife, and put the cube in a ziplock bag and put it back in the freezer before it melts. Then I throw the piece of cube in a cup of tank water, which is usually about 80 degrees, so the cube thaws instantly. Then I use a pipette to feed each fish. 

If there is any left over, I either put it in my community tank, or throw it away. I would rather spend an extra minute on food prep and waste a few worms than risk contaminating all my stock--maybe a little overkill, but to me this way just makes sense.


----------

